# No parking at San Antonio



## Palmetto (Aug 6, 2016)

San Antonio is the closest Amtrak station to me. I live on the Mexican border, and it's a four-hour drive to get to it. It's amazing that for a city the size of San Antonio, there is no parking at the station. Amtrak invites you, though, to pay $37.00 a day at a nearby Marriott hotel. Not only inconvenient, but quite expensive.

Houston, the 4th largest city in the country, has 10 spaces. It's a 6-hour drive to get there, and I wouldn't want to bet on finding a space upon arrival.

Given the situation, it seems that Amtrak is not very interested in Texans riding their trains. Just my thoughts on the matter.


----------



## Ryan (Aug 6, 2016)

Complain to the city, the station isn't owned by Amtrak, it's owned by the local transit authority.


----------



## jebr (Aug 6, 2016)

Being discussed here: http://discuss.amtraktrains.com/index.php?/topic/68684-No-parking-at-San-Antonio


----------

